# Grammostola aureostriata breeding photos!



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 8, 2005)

That's right, I finally got the chance to breed my favorite spider in the whole world!

When I went to Oregon, Holley let me borrow Charlie's (Botar) mature male G. aureostriata that she was using for her female, but her female wasn't interested anymore.  Both of these Ts are SUPER sweet and I had no problems breeding them at all. They were both very cooperative and gentle with each other.

This was thier first breeding, but I plan to do it again.

Enjoy! 





































Got a nice close-up of my female's mouth region.


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 8, 2005)

aww man they did it on the carpet! Nassy!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 8, 2005)

Cigarman said:
			
		

> aww man they did it on the carpet! Nassy!


Of course!  Neutral territory....


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2005)

Cigarman said:
			
		

> aww man they did it on the carpet! Nassy!


hehe when I first bred my G.rosea the male had the female pinned again thewall of the cage it was all very kinky!

Chaco golden knees are wonderful, I have a little sling just now and even my mum has described him as "a wee sweetie pie"


----------



## versimomma (Jan 9, 2005)

Do a lot of people breed their T's out of enclosure?


----------



## pezzonovante (Jan 9, 2005)

What kind of camera do you use ???


----------



## becca81 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmmm..

I've heard some speculation that a male is attracted to a female based on the webbing in her enclosure, etc. and that is how the male knows the female is present.

Having them mate out of the enclosure questions this thought, right?

How does the male know the female is there?


----------



## Jakob (Jan 9, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Hmmm..
> 
> I've heard some speculation that a male is attracted to a female based on the webbing in her enclosure, etc. and that is how the male knows the female is present.
> 
> ...


When mating outside of an enclosure (in a completely neutral and unfamiliar territory), you have to get them to touch one another first or you use the females old exuvium to touch the male with and wait for him to drum and have the female respond. This technique works very well with species who mate "calmly" such as _T. blondi_, _G. aureostriata_, _G. rosea_ etc.

Good luck Dwayne!

Later,

Jake


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

versimomma said:
			
		

> Do a lot of people breed their T's out of enclosure?


I only do it with New Worlds because they arent to fiesty.  I haven't had any problems breeding them on the carpet.  Its easier to control, especially if something goes wrong.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

pezzonovante said:
			
		

> What kind of camera do you use ???


I use a Digital Canon Powershot A80.  Great Camera!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Jake H. said:
			
		

> When mating outside of an enclosure (in a completely neutral and unfamiliar territory), you have to get them to touch one another first or you use the females old exuvium to touch the male with and wait for him to drum and have the female respond. This technique works very well with species who mate "calmly" such as _T. blondi_, _G. aureostriata_, _G. rosea_ etc.
> 
> Good luck Dwayne!
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I did. Thanks for the luck Jake!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome pics and awesome T's. I can't wait till I get me a female. That was just incredible to see the progression. It made me want to see the actual insertion. Uh, that just came out kind of voyeuristic didn't it. Oh well, it still was GREAT!!!


----------



## becca81 (Jan 9, 2005)

Is it known what exactly attracts the male to the female?

Phermones?

The "feel" of the species?

I'm guessing that it's not anything visible, since the eyesight is so poor.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can take a movie of them breeding on the floor as long as someone will host it for me so I can post it.  Any volenteers?

Tapping is the main function that tells each other that they are other spiders, and not dinner.  They know this because its just naturalization for them, just like how we don't have to learn to breathe.


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 9, 2005)

excellent pics man best of luck with the whole process. :clap:


----------



## becca81 (Jan 9, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I can take a movie of them breeding on the floor as long as someone will host it for me so I can post it.  Any volenteers?
> 
> Tapping is the main function that tells each other that they are other spiders, and not dinner.  They know this because its just naturalization for them, just like how we don't have to learn to breathe.


How big is the file?  I've got space on my ISP that I'm not using.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> How big is the file?  I've got space on my ISP that I'm not using.


Well I haven't taken the movie yet, but I am guess it will be in the 5-10 MB range.  It also depends on how long the movie is.  Can u still host it?


----------



## becca81 (Jan 9, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Well I haven't taken the movie yet, but I am guess it will be in the 5-10 MB range.  It also depends on how long the movie is.  Can u still host it?


Sure, I've got 25MB that I'm not using for anything.  If/when you get the file, send it to me and I'll post it.


----------



## Sandra (Jan 9, 2005)

That would be awesome! It'll probably take me a near full day to download, but still would be awesome!   :}


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 9, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Sure, I've got 25MB that I'm not using for anything.  If/when you get the file, send it to me and I'll post it.


Okay, I just bred them now and what do u know, my batteries die while they are breeding!  I will bred them again soon, when my batteries are recharged and send the movie clip to u.  Thanks!


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 9, 2005)

Sounds awesome!  I look forward to seeing it.  I would have offered to host, if I had any space.


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pics.  I'm just imagining the havoc that would ensue if I tried to breed any of my baboon tarantulas outside of an enclosure!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I bred them again yesterday night.  I got a few photos before my batteries died in my cam.

Here ya go:






Doggy Style???


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 10, 2005)

he a stud for sure! If we are both successful, Charlie's gonna have ALOT of chacos 
I did an experiment while he was here. I would place his container on the other side of the room from hers, and take the lids off them both. He would always, (and quite quickly too) find his way over to her container and start drumming like mad. How did he do it? I don't know, but my guess is he picked up something in the air, since he wasn't anywhere near her.


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 10, 2005)

Probably some kind of pheromone.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 10, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> he a stud for sure! If we are both successful, Charlie's gonna have ALOT of chacos
> I did an experiment while he was here. I would place his container on the other side of the room from hers, and take the lids off them both. He would always, (and quite quickly too) find his way over to her container and start drumming like mad. How did he do it? I don't know, but my guess is he picked up something in the air, since he wasn't anywhere near her.


It is because Bean is a player....

She teases him by walking a lil bit away after he touches her, then she'll turn around and walk by him.  Kinda like a subtle dance.  Then they will sit still and not move until I touch his leg and get him moving.  Everytime I let him out Holley, he will just hand around the rim of his cage and won't come on the floor.  It's a pain to get him off, he's subborn about that.  Overall though, it is not hard to get them to breed.  Bean seems ready and willing every time, though she gets mighty pissed for the most part.

My cam is charged up and ready to take a vid on thier next breeding.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 11, 2005)

How many times willy you be pairing them up? Great pic BTW- hope you get an eggsack!



James


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tarantula Lover said:
			
		

> How many times willy you be pairing them up? Great pic BTW- hope you get an eggsack!
> 
> 
> 
> James


As many times as they will allow.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 12, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> As many times as they will allow.


 Oh, Good Luck and Great Pics!



James


----------

